# I can't call my Lyft riders with Google Voice



## Eric Eldridge (Jan 23, 2016)

I use Google Voice for all my telephone communications. That way, when call comes in, I can answer it on my phone, tablet, or even my PC... same for text and for outbound calls/text too.... one number for voice and text on all my devices .. love it! I used my Google Voice number to register with both Lyft and Uber. Registration was fine with both. And, on Uber, I can call/text my riders with no problem. But, with Lyft, I can't call my passengers. I get a recording saying "your driver is not available". That's odd since I'm the driver trying to call the passenger. Lyft's help page says it supports Google Voice (See Lyft's "how to create a Lyft account" help article). Has anyone else experienced my problem? Has anyone gotten it to work? I'm thinking I need to change some setting. But, I don't know how to get this to work other than change my Lyft number to my native cell number. But, this will force me to change my Google Voice setting to ask me which number to use every time I place a call ... very annoying. I've noticed some other postings which are older talking about Google Voice ... but none with my specific problem.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Last I heard GV doesn't work with Twilio


----------



## Eric Eldridge (Jan 23, 2016)

BostonBarry said:


> Last I heard GV doesn't work with Twilio


Doesn't both uber and lyft use Twilio? That's strnage since I've found that the uber app works just file with Google Voice. I can call/text riders from any of my GV devices... even including a tablet using Hangouts dialer. But, no can do with Lyft on any of the devices.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Not sure what the complication is, I've never used GV, but some driver friends of mine have said it doesn't work.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Eric Eldridge said:


> I use Google Voice for all my telephone communications. That way, when call comes in, I can answer it on my phone, tablet, or even my PC... same for text and for outbound calls/text too.... one number for voice and text on all my devices .. love it! I used my Google Voice number to register with both Lyft and Uber. Registration was fine with both. And, on Uber, I can call/text my riders with no problem. But, with Lyft, I can't call my passengers. I get a recording saying "your driver is not available". That's odd since I'm the driver trying to call the passenger. Lyft's help page says it supports Google Voice (See Lyft's "how to create a Lyft account" help article). Has anyone else experienced my problem? Has anyone gotten it to work? I'm thinking I need to change some setting. But, I don't know how to get this to work other than change my Lyft number to my native cell number. But, this will force me to change my Google Voice setting to ask me which number to use every time I place a call ... very annoying. I've noticed some other postings which are older talking about Google Voice ... but none with my specific problem.


Are you using the GV app? You'll need to use the app and program your Lyft number as a quick dial number, I had to do the same with Uber. Works without issue


----------

